# What Primarch Are You?



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

The idea I got for this poll came from the Poll on whether you'd fall or not to chaos, so many thanks for giving me the idea.

Anyway, If you had to describe yourself, which Primarch do you think would best resemble you? It can be in any shape of form, just explain why 

For me, it would really depend on who got to me first, chaos gods wise. If I was of sound mind I'd probably be the most loyal which imo is Rogal Dorn. If not then I'd probably be closer to Angron, someone whose escaped straight thinking in some shape of form and has literally given himself to the anger within him.

What about you?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Just to warn you mate, I'm pretty sure there have been a few threads like this before, so expect a couple of people to throw a hissy fit...
Fortunately I'm not one of them, so I'm gonna go with a cross between the Lion and the Wolf. This is because I'm a bit secretive, but ultimately loyal and like to have a good time


----------



## LazyG (Sep 15, 2008)

Russ, he sounds like he'd be good at having a laugh. I mean, wreck a planet, drink a bunch, maybe grab some wenches then back to the fang for the afterparty.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Just to warn you mate, I'm pretty sure there have been a few threads like this before, so expect a couple of people to throw a hissy fit...
> Fortunately I'm not one of them, so I'm gonna go with a cross between the Lion and the Wolf. This is because I'm a bit secretive, but ultimately loyal and like to have a good time


Oh ok, I apologise in advance if there is


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I chose Corax, as I always flees from situations I cant handle to return later on.  Otherwise I would have chosen Magnus cause Im a knowledge hungering person, I want know stuff (not boring stuff but stuff about people and the likes). Im not the brilliant tactician or secret and smart type, so Roboute Guilliman, Horus, Alpharius/Omegon and the Lion disappears.

I am a bit like Angron with the honor but Im far from the hot-tempered dude so he's out. Im far from religious believing, so Lorgar is out. Im very emotional, so Perturabo, Mortarion (who I would think sees it as a weakness) and Ferrus Manus is out.

Im not adored so no Sang; no Russ as Im his opposite in Magnus and Im scary and never intended to be so no Night Haunter. 

Edit: Wait, now in afterwards I probably think Magnus would have been a better choice for me but whatever.


----------



## Ultra1 (Mar 10, 2011)

I tend to think very tactically, and would never turn from the emperor. Thus i think i'd be Guilliman. Besides...Ultramarines are the BEST!


----------



## Electric-Ashes (Mar 24, 2011)

I would probably be most like Perturabo. The faithless, friendless technofile!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I think I would be most like Khan. Because I am dead loyal to the person I commit to, believe in speed over strength as a tactic whilst I am also stubborn and have a strong sense of honour and justice.

I think my next likely candidate would be Dorn.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Well, I'm going to say Magnus on here, I can be sometimes arrogant (despite myself), and I hunger for knowledge. 

So yeah, closest one methinks.

Kind of Ironic, being a SW player and all.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

According to a shitload of people I am Lorgar... No idea why, really. :dunno:


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Doelago said:


> According to a shitload of people I am Lorgar... No idea why, really. :dunno:


That's a bit of an insult tbh


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I love how none of us here are noble enough to be Dorn, smelly enough to be Mortarion, vain enough to be Fulgrim or bionic enough to be Ferrus.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Stephen_Newman said:


> I love how none of us here are noble enough to be Dorn, smelly enough to be Mortarion, vain enough to be Fulgrim or bionic enough to be Ferrus.


I think a lot are on the verge of Dorn, but tbh he's a pretty vanilla Primarch, where as other Primarchs have a lot more distinct traits


----------



## the Autarch (Aug 23, 2009)

the khan because i like to think im loyal, have been told im quite headstrong, stubborn and love motorbikes lol


----------



## xNoPityx (Dec 23, 2010)

Doelago said:


> According to a shitload of people I am Lorgar... No idea why, really. :dunno:


Lol Id take offense to that. They're basically saying you're a preachy, manipulative, weakling. Id say corax. I take failure pretty hard and I am strictly a city boy.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Not sure. Some say Curze, some tell me Russ, others say Angron. I suppose a combination of the 3.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Angry but principled and a a definate technophile. Manus


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

I pick the eleventh primarch. That fits the best description.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

I'd say i'm closer to Angron. I can be pissed off easily sometimes, and I will charge headlong into a situation bellowing curses and war cries (in games anyway, in real life I take time to think about it first) Second? Idk, probably Corax, as i'm also one for hit and run tactics as well as sabotage. Third? Whoever takes time to think about the situation first. Idk who that would be. Maybe the Lion.

So yeah, took attributes from my actions in real life, and from my actions in games.


----------



## MuSigma (Jul 8, 2010)

Lorgar - I guess
Dreamer, Poet, Philosopher - seeker of truth,
and a bloody fool.
though I would hate to think I could have fallen to chaos - the bloody fool part.


For the Emperor - the great and the divine!!!!
what do you mean no he is not, oh erm - *who the hell is he then?*

The new Lorgar. Finally asking the right question.


----------



## Preysight (Oct 18, 2010)

Going t have to go with Curze here, I always see the worst in people (and they very rarely prove me wrong) and I have some serious issues with my old man.

Still don't know much about so many of the Primarchs, in time this may change but for now I'm all about the Haunter.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I`ve been compared with Fulgrim before, and I guess it fits well enough. Except I`m not possessed by a daemonic sword or anything. 

Not yet at least. :scratchhead:


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

That's what you think....


----------



## High Marshall Mendark (Jan 25, 2009)

I'd probably say Rogal Dorn. I am committed, tactful, reasoning, I'll fight tooth and nail for a cause I believe in, but if I see no chance for victory, I'll resort to political manipulation and finally, I believe that humanity has no limits besides those set upon itself.......and apparently stubborn.....

My second choice would be Magnus, as I have an insatiable thirst for knowledge...


----------



## peturabo (Dec 10, 2008)

pretty cool poll good idea


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

I really should say Angron on this one...(you know why!) but i'm not certain...could the members of heresy help me out here?


----------



## Apfeljunge (May 1, 2011)

Magnus The Red obviously. I'm tall, red haired and I have scientific world view


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Karak, I`d liken you to Russ or Angron. Probably Russ though.


----------



## harlokin (Jun 3, 2011)

Interestingly, lots of people voted for the Lion, but didn't post a message......uncommunicative just like the Lion :biggrin:


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Still no one smelly enough to be like Mortarion?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Hmm Mortarion is difficult because he's not been given much personality except in the limited edition book. I'd describe him though as no nonsense, doesn't care for anyone apart from his brothers, a cruel sense of humour.


----------



## Luisjoey (Dec 3, 2010)

Rogal Dorn stuborness and excellency! 
his loyalty, justice sense, devotion and duty!


----------



## DeathGuardGarro (Nov 8, 2010)

Im Horus. Im my own person, My own Leader, and I rebel against authority and Love to implement my own rules.


----------

